# PPCLI Sniper Video



## tomahawk6 (7 Aug 2007)

Saw this PPCLI sniper team featured on Blackfive this AM.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3fc_1186408392


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Aug 2007)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cameron (7 Aug 2007)

Very good vid, thanks.


----------



## Pte AJB (7 Aug 2007)

Nice to see some quality footage coming out of Army News.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

Why does it say "3 RCR" at the start of the video if its PPCLI?


----------



## Blakey (7 Aug 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Why does it say "3 RCR" at the start of the video if its PPCLI?



Combat Camera





> Operation Athena is Canada’s contribution to the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in conjunction with the United Nations (UN) mission in Kabul, Afghanistan. The Canadian Commander, Major General Andrew Leslie is also the Deputy Commander of ISAF. The initial deployment (ROTO 0) consists of nearly 1,900 Canadian Forces personnel incorporating The Royal Canadian Regiment (3 RCR from CFB Petawawa, Ont.); a Brigade Headquarters based on 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group and Signals Squadron, logistics, reconnaissance, engineers, military police and medical support capabilities. The 3 RCR Battalion Group is deployed with LAV III infantry fighting vehicles, LG1 Howitzers (Artillery) and state-of-the-art Coyote reconnaissance vehicles from CFB Petawawa.


----------



## Agent-0 (8 Aug 2007)

They were playing this video at the Edmonton Recruiting center when I was there last. Pretty interesting video, indeed.


----------



## philbm900 (8 Aug 2007)

Really nice video... were they training in Canada, it was snowing?


----------



## Blakey (8 Aug 2007)

philbm900 said:
			
		

> Really nice video... were they training in Canada, it was snowing?


???


> *Operation Athena* is Canada’s contribution to the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in conjunction with the United Nations (UN) mission in *Kabul, Afghanistan*. The Canadian Commander, Major General Andrew Leslie is also the Deputy Commander of ISAF. The initial deployment (ROTO 0) consists of nearly 1,900 Canadian Forces personnel incorporating The Royal Canadian Regiment (3 RCR from CFB Petawawa, Ont.); a Brigade Headquarters based on 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group and Signals Squadron, logistics, reconnaissance, engineers, military police and medical support capabilities. The 3 RCR Battalion Group is deployed with LAV III infantry fighting vehicles, LG1 Howitzers (Artillery) and state-of-the-art Coyote reconnaissance vehicles from CFB Petawawa.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2007)

philbm900 said:
			
		

> Really nice video... were they training in Canada, it was snowing?



Did it look like anywhere in canada ?

Snow ? Where in this video did you see snow ?


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Snow ? Where in this video did you see snow ?


Near the end, when they were leaving their position.


----------



## Blakey (8 Aug 2007)

It was snowing, but it still was in Kabul.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Near the end, when they were leaving their position.



seen


----------



## Blunt Object (12 Aug 2007)

CBC recently did a story on some 3 VP snipers, while they were in Gagetown. Anybody seen it and know where i can I find it?


----------

